# ( اعمى



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

_انا   عارف انى مواضيعى ملهش اهميه كبيرة وبجد ممكن تكون مش كلها جميله بس لو رديت على السوال بجد مش هتكسب اى حاجة تانية غير نفسك واكيد نفسك اهم عندك من اى حاجة تانية صح ولا غلط ؟
المهم انتا مريض وعلاجك عندى  
1_ انتا اعمى 
2_اخرس
3_مش عاوز تسمع( بتعمل اطرش)
نبتدى من الاول 
انتا  اعمى  بتشوف جروح ابوك والمسامير والصلب وطعنة الحربة ومش كدا وبس! لا  كمان شوفت البصق على الوجه والضحك عليه صح ولاغلط 
انتا بتشوف الحاجات ديه وبتقول انا ابن الشخص ده ! وبتقول مهما  هعمل مش هقدر اوصل صح؟
العلاج 
حول النظرة ديه الى نظرة حب الى ابوك  اعرف الحقيقة انه مات علشانك وضحا بكل شى من اجلك 
2_اخرس 
خايف تتكلم او متكبر مش عاوز تعترف بخطياك عارف ليه وعارف مين اللى ليه مكسب فى كدا 
اكيد انتا تعرف  وانا  اعرف بس ليه منحولش نبعدة عنه ونقرب للحبيب
  علاجك وانتا اخرس 
انك تصرخ لابوك  وتقوله ارجمنى  وكون واثق 
 انه هيرحمك  لانه بيحبك وانتا وانا عارفين كدا كويس 
3_ مش  عاوز تسمع(بتعمل اطرش)
عارف ليه علشان عايش للعالم وفى العالم  وعامل زى ولادة ناسى انك ابن الغالى  ملك الملوك 
اللى خالق كل الكون فى ثانيه 
ونفس منه يزلزل اساسا الجبل 
العلاج 
قرب من رب المجد واسمع صوته الحلو وهو بينادى وبيخبط عليك ارجعله 
هو مادد ايده وانتا كمان مد ايدك مش هتخسر  اى حاجة غير حساب كبير اوى من الخطية 
احسنلك انه يروح مع كل  جلدة وضربه  ومسمار وطعنة حربة بجد 
هو بيحبك 
ولما تشفى  هتخرج من مستشفى العالم  الى الملكوت وانتا سليم من غير اى جروح 
عاوز اعرف رايكم فى الموضوع بصراحة ​​_


----------



## happy angel (28 يونيو 2009)

*



			قرب من رب المجد واسمع صوته الحلو وهو بينادى وبيخبط عليك ارجعله 
هو مادد ايده وانتا كمان مد ايدك مش هتخسر اى حاجة غير حساب كبير اوى من الخطية 
احسنلك انه يروح مع كل جلدة وضربه ومسمار وطعنة حربة بجد 
هو بيحبك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*​
*ميرسى جون موضوع رااائع جدااا

يستحق احلى تقييم 

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

_مرسى جدا على التقيم وبجد هو ده احساسى وكويس انى بعرف اكتب 
ههههههههههه
ربنا يعوضيك​_


----------



## rana1981 (28 يونيو 2009)

بصراحة موضوع جميل جدا وكلمات رائعة 
شكرا جون


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> بصراحة موضوع جميل جدا وكلمات رائعة
> شكرا جون



_مرسى رنا على مروريك ربنا يبركيك_​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يونيو 2009)

> ولما تشفى هتخرج من مستشفى العالم الى الملكوت وانتا سليم من غير اى جروح



*بجد موضوع جميييييييل 
ميرسى يا جووون ومتشوقين للمزيد *


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *بجد موضوع جميييييييل
> ميرسى يا جووون ومتشوقين للمزيد *


_بجد يعنى حلو 
ربنا يخليكى يارب 
ويسوع يبركيك_​


----------



## gigi angel (28 يونيو 2009)

مرسى جدا موضوعك رائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

gigi angel قال:


> مرسى جدا موضوعك رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



_مروريك الاجمل ربنا يبركيك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رااااااااااائع يا جون 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع رااااااااااائع يا جون
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...


    نورت يا كوكو


----------



## aboemerah1 (28 يونيو 2009)

موضوع كويس
استمر ف الكتابه 
الرب يبارك روحك


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

aboemerah1 قال:


> موضوع كويس
> استمر ف الكتابه
> الرب يبارك روحك


 _ ربنا يخليك ومرسى على التشجيع الجميل ده 
مش انا اللى استحق الكلام الجميل ده_​


----------



## zezza (28 يونيو 2009)

رائع جون 
تانى موضوع ليك النهارده يعجبنى جدا جدا لما قريته 
بجد احساسك رائع و تعبير بسيط و جميل 
تسلم ايدك اخويا و ربنا يبارك اعمال اديك دايما و دايما


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

zezza قال:


> رائع جون
> تانى موضوع ليك النهارده يعجبنى جدا جدا لما قريته
> بجد احساسك رائع و تعبير بسيط و جميل
> تسلم ايدك اخويا و ربنا يبارك اعمال اديك دايما و دايما




_تانى موضوع تنورى وتشرفى يا ختى يا غايا عاوزيك تنورى باقى المواضيع_​


----------



## candy shop (28 يونيو 2009)

جميل اوووووووووووووووووى با جون 

شكرااااااااااااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك خدمتك

المزيد من المواضيع القيمه ​


----------



## mero_engel (28 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جدا يا جون بجد*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

candy shop قال:


> جميل اوووووووووووووووووى با جون
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا ليك
> 
> ...




_نورتى كتير يا فندم وبجد شر فتينى _​


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2009)

*



			قرب من رب المجد واسمع صوته الحلو وهو بينادى وبيخبط عليك ارجعله
هو مادد ايده وانتا كمان مد ايدك مش هتخسر اى حاجة غير حساب كبير اوى من الخطية
احسنلك انه يروح مع كل جلدة وضربه ومسمار وطعنة حربة بجد
هو بيحبك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*موضوع جميييييييييل بجد
سلم ايدك
منى ليك احلى تقييم*​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا يا جون بجد*
> *تسلم ايدك*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


_نووووووووورتى يا مرمر  
مروريك جميل وليه دووووووووره _​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

totty قال:


> *موضوع جميييييييييل بجد
> سلم ايدك
> منى ليك احلى تقييم*​[/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## BAVLY99 (28 يونيو 2009)

بصراحة موضوع رائع 

وكلمات معبرة جداااااااااااا

شكرا يا جون وربنا يباركك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (28 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل ومفيد ميرسى كتير 
وتاكد ان مهما كان الموضوع فهو بيفيد ناس كتير 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

bavly99 قال:


> بصراحة موضوع رائع
> 
> وكلمات معبرة جداااااااااااا
> 
> شكرا يا جون وربنا يباركك​




_مرسى على مرورك _​


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع جميل ومفيد ميرسى كتير
> وتاكد ان مهما كان الموضوع فهو بيفيد ناس كتير
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك



_نورت الموضوع ومرسى على التشجيع_​


----------



## ponponayah (28 يونيو 2009)

*راااااااااائع جدا يا جون
بجد موضوع حلو اوى
يسوع يباركك​*


----------



## johna&jesus (28 يونيو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> *راااااااااائع جدا يا جون
> بجد موضوع حلو اوى
> يسوع يباركك​*


 _بجد مروريك احلى حاجة حصلت النهاردا ربنا يخليكى ليا ​_


----------



## aboemerah1 (29 يونيو 2009)

انت تستاهل كل خير لانك بتجيب كلام زي ده منتدانا الغالي


----------



## johna&jesus (26 يوليو 2009)

aboemerah1 قال:


> انت تستاهل كل خير لانك بتجيب كلام زي ده منتدانا الغالي



_مرسى جدااااااااا_​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (27 يوليو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## johna&jesus (2 أغسطس 2009)

_سكون معاك ايضا   مرسى وربنا يبركك_​


----------

